# How to avoid emissions testing!?!?!



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Contact your states DOT and ask the same question.

In Illinois it is not a problem (for now).


----------



## BenNelson (Jul 27, 2007)

I was able to find another EVer in the state who responded to my e-mail.

"Hi Ben.

All you do for emissions testing is pull into the testing station, and when they come out to do the test you tell them you are electric powered, and open the hood to show them there's no engine. I also open my gas filler lid and show them the electrical plug connection. Once they verify that you are not an ICE, they have a computer program with a FUEL TYPE selection, and you'll see them change that to ELECTRIC. You'd think they'd keep that in a database, but I swear I've had to go through this several times because somehow they lose the fuel type info. Anyway, it's no big deal.

Our car is registered just like any other car -- regular car plates. Again, there's nothing to worry about. We get our insurance through State Farm and have not had any trouble with that, either.

Good luck with your conversion!

-Tom"


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Put the tail pipe back on and let them test it....

Some states will charge you a double or triple fee to make up for the state fuel tax they are missing out on...


----------



## Wirecutter (Jul 26, 2007)

Twilly said:


> Put the tail pipe back on and let them test it....


 The best solution is often the most obvious!


----------

